

SpaceX founder Elon Musk speaking about future plans to Mars - smz
http://www.livestream.com/aiaa

======
smz
The talk is time sensitive, as it is live, but there are other commercial
space talks being given as well (Pacific Standard Time):

    
    
      2:00 p.m. - 4:00 p.m.: Commercial Space Panel
      Gwynne Shotwell, President, SpaceX
      Jeff Greason, President and CEO, XCOR Aerospace
      Ronald Ramos, Vice President, Exploration and Launch Systems, Pratt & Whitney
      Daniel J. Rasky, Director, Emerging Commercial Space Office, NASA
    
      4:30 p.m. - 6:30 p.m.: Opportunities and Challenges for Small 
      Businesses in the Energy and Aerospace Technology Fields
      Chair: Michael F. Pisczor, NASA Glenn Research Center
    

EDIT: I seem to have submitted the talk at the very end of his presentation,
here's to hoping there will be a recording soon.

